

Show HN: Text Memorize – A command-line utility to help memorize text - zatkin
https://github.com/zg/text-memorize

======
zatkin
My Russian instructor hands out dialogues from our textbook with words
replaced with underscores, and I found this to be a good way for me to
memorize words from dialogues. I decided to re-create this with a Python
script. It works for English and Russian. I haven’t bothered testing with
other languages, but let me know if you run into any issues by posting an
issue.

